# Office grinder for filter only?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I currently have a a bean to cup filter machine in the office. The integrated grinder consistently produces under extracted brews. As a test I pre-ground some beans on my EK and there was a massive improvement.

I'm not willing to spend a load of cash on this but since I have no idea what I'm looking at so I thought I'd ask what is the best filter only grinder that I can get for around £200ish? I'd consider new or used. Hand grinders are out of the question as we get through a load of coffee every day.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a new Ascaso i1 in a range of colours for 200 quid delivered.

Andy


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, I'll check out some reviews.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Baratza Encore dude, super grind for the money


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Encore fo sho!

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders-baratza/products/baratza-encore-burr-grinder


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Baratza Encore dude, super grind for the money


Had seen those but wasn't sure about them. Comes in at a great price as well! Might be able to upgrade the machine at this rate


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Or my RR45 on my Cherub/Grinder for sale thread


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can hook you up with a santos if you want.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Or my RR45 on my Cherub/Grinder for sale thread


How do they stack up for brewed??


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I can hook you up with a santos if you want.


So tempted by a mini EK


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No idea! But can not see why it would not be good. You live in Brum, don't you. I could drop it down to you on Monday and you could give it a go. No commitment to buy


----------

